# Happy Birthday, Elroy



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday, Elroy!*
*I want to take this opportunity to thank you for all the help you've sent my way.*
*You always answer all my questions, and I appreciate it very much.*
*I've been taking a crash course in Arabic and Hebrew. *
*Are you impressed?*
​

عيد ميلاد سعيد الروي!
أتمنى لك يوما رائعا
شكرا لك على كل المساعدة التي قدمتها لي
أنت شاب ساحروكريم جدا​ 


מיטב האיחולים ליום הולדתך!
אושר, עושר וכושר...​


*Have a wonderful day over there in Germany.*
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag*​ 
Angel_Eyes_​


----------



## nichec

Dear *elroy*, 

We have such a long history 

You impressed me the moment I joined WR, so young, and so talented (how many languages do you speak? like 10 or something? )

And yet you are always kind, helpful, and polite whenever we get in touch (except that once )

May you enjoy this day as much as I enjoyed mine 

I would really like to give you lots of hugs and kisses if you were a girl, but well.............


----------



## mimi2

Hi, elroy.
Are you ready to learn Vietnamese as you said to me? 
*Happy Birthday to you, elroy!!!*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Elroy!! *


----------



## jester.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## cyanista

С днем рождения, Элиас!!!  
Wszystkiego najlepszego!


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Elroy,*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Hope to see you more often!!*

*Fernita.*


----------



## MarX

Selamat Hari Jadi, Elroy!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Trisia

My, *nichec*, you're right - I think I counted as much as eleven!!!

Scary indeed  

Over here, we say that one who speaks two languages is worth two people.
 So you must be at least ten or eleven in there (how do you get along? I can barely manage my two personalities )

Greetings and best wishes to [all of] you 


Trisia


----------



## cherine

أخي الجميل، إلياس
كل سنة وانت طيب، وعقبال عشر تلاف سنة
   ​ 
I hope you have a great day, surrounded with all your friends


----------



## Joannes

غلوكغ فريارداخ


----------



## Outsider

Joining my votes to everyone else's.


----------



## dn88

*Wszystkiego Najlepszego, Elroy!!! 
*


----------



## min300

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

I wish you a very happy birthday .


----------



## DearPrudence

*Joyeux anniversaire, Elroy 
*Hope you didn't spend all your money in some shop 
(phew, nobody had said it in French & 30 minutes before the deadline )​


----------



## quietdandelion

nichec said:


> Dear *elroy*,
> 
> You impressed me the moment I joined WR,* so young, and so talented* (how many languages do you speak? like 10 or something? )
> 
> And yet you are always kind, helpful, and polite.
> 
> May you enjoy this day as much as I enjoyed mine


Maybe I'm a little bit late, but my gratulation is still warm and sincere, Elroy. 
I know what nichec said is faithful because she took the words from my heart, especially the part of so young so talented and so earnest to explore the universe of linguistics. 
You really humble and awe me.
Thank you for the expressive and impressive analyses and explanation on the forum that we really have benifited a lot from.
By the way, if you're interested in Chinese, I hope I could be of some help to you.
Happy birthday to you and smile all the way,

QD


----------



## panjabigator

Happy Birthday Elias!  Hope your day is amazing!


----------



## cfu507

Ich wünsche Dir alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!​​May all your wishes, dreams and ambitions come true!​​
קשה לברך אדם מבורך כמוך, כפי שקשה לקנות מתנה לאדם עשיר שכבר יש ברשותו הכל​איש אשכולות, שתמיד נכון לעזור וללמד​מזל טוב עד 120 כמו 20!​בריאות, הצלחה, אושר ופסקי זמן מהנים ממרוץ החיים!​שכל משאלותיך יתגשמו, ולו הקטנה ביותר...​​​​


----------



## elroy

Thank you all very much!  I'm sorry I'm only replying now, but I haven't had regular access to the Internet lately. 

AngelEyes, I'm very impressed!  Thank you for going through the trouble of composing a multilingual message for me.  The effort is much appreciated. 

Nichec, hugs and kisses are acceptable, despite my gender!   Thank you for your kind words.  I, too, have enjoyed my interactions with you.  And hey, even in that one message I was pretty polite, wasn't I? 

Mimi2, thank you very much!  I'm certainly open to learning Vietnamese one day if the opportunity presents itself!  I can't make any promises though.

Rayines, bedankt!  Thank you for always being so kind and friendly and warm.

Jester, danke schön.  Meinst Du, Du könntest mir eine E-Mail zum Geburtstag schenken? 

Cyanista, bardzo dziękuję!  Przepraszam, że po rosyjsku nie mogę pisać!

Fernita, many thanks!  Indeed, I mostly know you only by the great reputation you enjoy around here, so it would definitely be nice to see you more often!

MarX, danke sehr!  Und danke für die Mitarbeit im Deutschforum!

Trisia, we all thank both of you! 

Cherine, جزيل الشكر على أمنتياتك وعلى صداقتك الثمينة. 

Joannes, هارتيليك بيدانكت!  هيل لوك ديذي "تال" تي ليزي! 

Outsider, thank you for your vote  and thank you for all the pleasant interactions I've had with you!

dn88, dziękuję bardzo!  Dziękuję też za twój wartościowy pomóc z moim polskim! 

Min300, many thanks!

DearPrudence, merci beaucoup!  Au moins on n'est pas allés faire les courses ensemble! 

Quietdandelion, thank you so much, and thank you for your flattering words!  It's always a pleasure to try to help you out with English, and I'll certainly let you know if I ever decide to tackle Chinese.

Panjabigator, thank you!  I haven't heard from you in a while, so drop me a PM sometime.

Cfu507, תודה רבה, גם על התכתבות!


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Elias! 

Con algo de retraso, pero de todo corazón, te deseo un feliz cumpleaños.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Thomas1

Elias, kopę lat... 
No cóż, trochę się spóźniłem... ale mimo szczerych chęci ostatnio nie bywam tak często na forum jak bym tego chciał...
Najlepsze życzenia z okazji urodzin. 

Tomek


----------



## elroy

Muchas gracias, Gévy, and bardzo dziękuję, Thomas.

No worries about the delay.   It makes me feel like my birthday is still going on.


----------



## Fernando

Happy 18th birthday, Elroy.


----------



## Crescent

Oops, I hope that I'm not too late (which is just so typical! ) to join the party! 

I would also like to drop in my two cents and congratulate you with your birthday (which, I do remember - was quite a while ago! )! 
Es un poco lástima que no nos hubiéramos cruzado antes en los foros, pero me alegra mucho el hecho que haya descubierto a una persona tan amable, sympática, y tan dispuesta a ayudar hasta las desconocidas ()  como tú, Elroy, y espero mucho que nuestro conocimiento ya tenga tiempo de desarrollarse! 

Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda, _amable_sura _y sympatica_cidad!!! 

*¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES!!!!!!*

P.S. Qué? No has oído nada sobre mi gran talento de inventar las palabras??


----------



## elroy

Thank you, Fernando (but actually, I'm only 17 ), and Crescent, ¡gracias por tu agradablería!


----------

